# Stocking Question? 125g 72" new world cichlid tank



## Zathamos (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, so I will admit right now that I am new to the whole aquarium/fish world. But my girlfriend is pretty much a pro at this, she has had both salt and freshwater tanks, she currently has 2 fresh tanks (29g & 30g). So she is obviously helping me with this so I don't mess anything up. I started getting into this when she set up her 30g and got into picking out the fish with her. Ever since, I have been at it researching and doing my homework different species of fish and what I can keep together. It's all been really fun and exciting .

Any way, onto MY tank. I have a 125 gallon 72-inch tank. Dimensions are 72-L 18-W 20-H. The fish I currently have as juveniles (with current sizes) in a 55 gallon are: 
1x Electric Blue Dempsey (3 inch)
1x Green Terror (4 inch)
1x Firemouth (3 1/2 inch)
1x Gold Spotted Severum (4 inch)
1x Senegal Bichir (6 inch)
2x Pictus Catfish (3 1/2)
Now keep in mind, all of these fish are going into the 125g, which is empty (fish-wise) and prepping for them right now (full of water and gravel) in our living room, and that all of these guys are juveniles that got put in the 55g in pairs of 2 over the span of about a week or two. Nothing has been in the 55g more than 3 weeks, so everyone is new, and I'm trying to get the majority of the cichlids in together early as juveniles. I know anything can happen, but in all the research I've done and people I have talked to, raising them together improves your chances of everything going well.

I want to add more , like everyone always does. Size wise, Terror will be the biggest at 12, blue Dempsey 2nd at 10-12 with the severum close behind. The firemouth I read doesn't get much bigger than 6. The bichir will get up to 12 tops, and the pictus' will grow to be 6-7, but I hardly count them in tank space because they do their own thing and nothing really bothers them. So I am at 40 inches of max sized new world cichlids in a 72 inch, 125 gallon tank. I have heard Ideal conditions is nearly 4 inches per inch of fish (for new world cichlids), but Im unsure of if that goes by gallon or length (125 or 72?). I have also read somewhere that in this sized tank you could fit up to 10 cichlids. While 10 seems extreme because of the size of a few of these, I am only at 4. I was hoping to have some positive feedback on maybe adding 3-4 more cichlids.

It was a tough decision picking between African cichlids and New World cichlids. African are so pretty, but so aggressive that you have to overstock. Yet I found the green terror and blue Dempsey almost more beautiful than any of the Africans I had seen, and I heard they tend to have a lot more personality. But New World means less, much less. Then I had an even harder decision to make once I chose the blue Dempsey and the green terror. From here, do we go aggressive (salvini, texas, midas, convicts, jewels, etc...), or do we do a semi-aggressive/passive tank. This was not an easy decision, all of those are awesome looking cichlids. But I ended up going the less aggressive route, thinking I can get a few more fish than just one or two others, and there will be fewer problems in the tank, I really really like the bichir.

I have my heart set on a Geophagus Altifrons, but am not 100% on Altifrons' with terrors. I am thinking raising together gives me a good shot, but what is everyone's opinion that? Has anyone ever done this?
Here is a list of what I am thinking about for finishing off that stocking of my tank: (not putting all of this in, these are just my finalists you could say)
1x Chocolate cichlid
1x Bristlenose Pleco
1x Rainbow cichlid
1x Geophagus Altifrons
1x Gymnogeophagus Taranae (I may have misspelled the 2nd half)
1x Electric Blue Acara
A 2nd Senegal Bichir
------------------------------------
For some filler fish, what I was considering is:
2-3x Roseline or Bala sharks
3-4x Rainbow Fish (boesemani's, red iran's, turquoise)
2-3x Silver Dollars

Part of me is thinking all metallic with the bala sharks and the silver dollars or should I do all color with the rainbows and the roseline's, or should I mix it up? The filler fish im not entirely sure on but any feedback would be much appreciated.

Of that whole list I am primarily wondering about if the Chocolate is going to be too big for this 125 with 2 other 12 inch cichlids, although I have read chocolates tend to be very peaceful. And again if the Altifrons will be ok in this tank. He will be about 3-4 inches going in and going in within the month, and they get to be 10 inches but how might he be with a terror in the tank. If only maybe a chocolate would take a little away from the terror's (biggest fish in the tank ego). Which he doesn't show signs of now as a juvenile.

I am grateful to everyone who read this and can manage to give me a little feed back or put me in my place and tell me, 'No you cant add anything, not even the bristlenose pleco.' just be nice about it please. I am really on the verge of adding the 3, but I don't want to overwhelm the tank. Main 3 being the chocolate, altifrons, and acara.

I will keep you guys posted with photos as I get it fully up and running. The green terror is camera shy and always runs when I pull it out so I don't have one of him yet, but I do have one of all the others in their 55g. I will post pics of them in the 125g as soon as I can. Thanks again for everyone's time.


----------



## Zathamos (Aug 22, 2014)

Also, the tanks décor will consist of one fake tall bamboo plant in each corner (the bichir loves the plant), and we are not using any stones. We are doing straight wood (other than the 2 plants). I cant remember what this wood is called but it has a ton of branches and look like a root. We also have one mangrove root with some branches we are gonna put in there. But we are trying to keep decorations to a minimum for both territory and visibility. We will have some air bubbles for water flow along with 4 filters. And will be doing 40%-50% water changes every 1-2 weeks. Gravel is real natural river gravel, grain size of about 1/4 inch and smooth.


----------



## Zathamos (Aug 22, 2014)

I have 4 cichlids in a 55 gallon right now but they will all be getting moved over to our 125 gallon next weekend. I would like to know if I can put more, how many more I can add, and what other fish would be good dither fish. I currently have: Green Terror, Firemouth, Electric Blue Dempsey, and a Gold Severum. Also in the tank I have a Senegal (dinosaur) bichir and 2 pictus catfish. 
I am keeping this a semi-aggressive to peaceful tank, no red devils, regular jack dempseys, Texas', jewels, nothing like that. From what I understand the green terror is probably my most aggressive fish in the tank, and Id like to keep it that way as I have read that having a single green terror in a cichlid tank can actually be a calming force on the somewhat smaller semi-aggressive fish (firemouth), anyone heard anything like this? 
I will not be giving them many places to claim if any. No rocks, no decorations other than a fake plant in each corner, because my bichir seems to love plants, and some roots (real Mopani, manzi, and another M-some-or-other type of root wood for aquariums). The branches are rather large and big enough for the fish to swim through but not quite large enough to take over the tank and create boundaries within the tank.

How many more, if any, can I add without creating a bad situation? Right now nothing in the tank will exceed 10" except the bichir and terror (both 12" max). Severum and Blue Dempsey at 10", fire mouth and catfish at around 6". Like I said, peaceful tank, so new additions would be peaceful fish. All of these guys are under 4" right now and have all only been in the tank together about 2 weeks, so everyone is being raised at the same time, and anything I add will be about the same size/age.

These are the fish (cichlids) I have in mind: Chocolate cichlid, Geophagus Altifrons (2), Electric Blue Acara, Rainbow cichlid, Red Ceibal cichlid, Orange Shoulder Severum. I realize there is probably no way I can fit all 7 of these in with the 4 I have and wasn't planning on it. But these are the finalists that I really like. 
As far as other/Dither fish go, I was considering: Bristlenose pleco, Bala sharks, silver dollars, roseline barbs, rainbowfish (bosemanis, red iran rainbows). Again I wasn't thinking about putting all of these in, these are just the fish I came up with as decent dither fish (not so sure about the roselines). 
I have also really been thinking about adding a 2nd bichir.
I want to have this tank fully stocked and set up all within a month or so, that way they are all raised and introduced together from an early stage giving me a good chance of this all working out great.

Opinions????? I have read somewhere that in a 125 gallon, provided you don't go all huge really aggressive fish, with americans you can generally have 4-10 fish. I haven't been counting the catfish or pleco as anything if much as far as stocking amount goes, they do their own thing and nobody seems to notice them.

Would adding 1 chocolate, 1 acara, 1 red ceibal, and 1 severum be ok, or is this too much (8 total cichlids)? I have a feeling Im gonna get quite a few people quoting this saying what I have already is too much. But everyone has a different opinion to in this hobby and nobody is 100% right, usually. Thanks for everyones help ahead of time.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum....

The bichir most likely 'likes' the plants because you have not provided any cover in the 55. Once you move to the 125, you'll need to add rock and wood to provide line of sight breaks to pull off your stock.

From your list I'd nix the Acara due to its similarity to a GT. Rainbow cichlids are timid, benefit from being in groups and would suffer I think. Depending on the silver dollar species, some get huge. Think you'd be better off skipping them as well, as they do better in a school. The EBJD may feel intimidated, as they are mild mannered and prone to illness when kept with other aggressive species.

Are you interested in any possible pairing/breeding? Or only singles?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Good advice from Iggy. I would definitely recommend that you provide cover and structure for the fish once you get the 125 setup. As mentioned above, line of sight breaks by the form of large rocks and driftwood will help diffuse aggression as well as make the fish feel much more comfortable.

As for stocking.. It really comes down to luck. Two people could have the same setup, with the same fish and have entirely different outcomes. Starting the fish out young definitely leans the odds in your favor, however nothing is guaranteed. The stocking from the 55gal "should" work out in the 125gal. However, you need to consider the cichlids final size. A mature male GT can hit 12".

Here's what I think about the fish you are looking to add:

1x Chocolate cichlid -- Maybe, could possibly work.
1x Bristlenose Pleco -- Yes, shouldn't be a problem.
1x Rainbow cichlid -- No, way to docile/timid,
1x Geophagus Altifrons -- No, do best in groups of 5+.
1x Gymnogeophagus Taranae (I may have misspelled the 2nd half) -- No, same as above. And, some species require cooler temps.
1x Electric Blue Acara -- No, too similar to the GT.
A 2nd Senegal Bichir -- Maybe.


----------



## Zathamos (Aug 22, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Are you interested in any possible pairing/breeding? Or only singles?


No breeding only singles. That is for both variety but primarily for keeping aggression to a minimum.


----------



## Zathamos (Aug 22, 2014)

So I have re gone over this a few times and heres the update. Everyone is now in the 125. I greatly appreciate the suggestions on lines of sight. I had heard this one time at my LFS but hadn't thought of that until reading this. Which I just so happen to do right before moving my fish over. No large rocks or caves. I few smooth larger river stones in the bottom for décor and 3 plants, 2 tall plants in corners and one mid sized in the middle. We have 3 roots kinda starting in the middle and spreading out giving a nice one-piece root effect and giving plenty of breaks for the fish to get away from each other but almost too small to be considered a territory. Also I must note in the 125 unlike the 55, we have heaters and the water temp is right around 80. We are seeing a lot more activity out of them and some colors are really popping since hitting the darker gravel.

Fish-wise. Im sorry, you will both be disappointed with me but I wont lie, I got the acara. I talked for quite awhile with my guy Lor at my LFS. I have been talking to this guy a lot and he really knows these fish. He agreed with both of you, that the acara would be very similar in temperament to the GT. But that possibly getting them in as Juvies of the same size might help, and to just watch him closely. He has only been in 2 days but seems fine. The most aggressive fish in the tank right now by far is the Firemouth, he is really feisty and picks contests with the GT, who tends to back him down, swim away then get bumbed by the firemouth only to back him down again. Later on this may end up being bad for the firemouth, but he was 87 cents. Id hate to see him killed, but maybe he will stop messing with the terror once the terror has 3-4 inches on him. The EBJD seems to have the most personality in the tank so far and comes up front and center whenever I go look at the tank. Not for food, he hides when I feed the tank, he comes out when Im just looking. He also seems to follow everyone around. I also decided on rainbowfish over other fillers for both their colors and size. Smaller schooling fish means more cichlids, right? I got 6 of them, but was thinking of adding a few more. no more than 10 total tho. 
Cichlid wise I was rethinking the list.
New list is Red Ceibal, Chocolate, Nicaraguan, Synspilum, and maybe a 2nd severum. Our red spotted seems really timid in the tank. He is the largest in the tank by at least an inch, so I don't understand why he acts so timid. I have heard of no problems between severums and terrors or EBJDs or firemouths. Maybe he is still getting used to the tank or maybe he just likes the bottom corners and enjoys chilin with the bichir. I don't know, he doesn't seem ill or anything. 
Obviously I wasn't really thinking of putting all 5 in this tank. But its interesting that nobody has said anything like what I have is too much as is. I assume that means for the most part I have some room to spare. But how much???


----------



## Zathamos (Aug 22, 2014)

Zathamos said:


> Fish-wise. Im sorry, you will both be disappointed with me but I wont lie, I got the acara. I talked for quite awhile with my guy Lor at my LFS. I have been talking to this guy a lot and he really knows these fish. He agreed with both of you, that the acara would be very similar in temperament to the GT. But that possibly getting them in as Juvies of the same size might help, and to just watch him closely. He has only been in 2 days but seems fine.


I know 2 days isn't much time. But I never mentioned when I put the firemouth in 2 days after the EBLD, GT, Bichir, I also had added a convict juvenile. He was very small. Maybe an inch. But at 1-inch he was flying around the tank beating everything up. Including the GT which was at least twice his size. It became a problem within 20 minutes when I noticed the bichir snapping at it and it and the firemouth were clearly squaring off and neither was backing down. He was removed within 45 minutes of being in the tank. Over these 2 days, not once have I felt that the acara would need this treatment.

Worst comes to worse I bring in a fish and trade for something that works. I don't want to fill the tank then dump half my fish tho. The returns and trades would be an extreme case.


----------



## Zathamos (Aug 22, 2014)

BTW the aggressive firemouth and insane convict, both came not from a LFS but a petsmart. While everything else, the bichir, GT, EBJD, everything did come from a LFS (trusted source). None of them show much If any signs of aggression.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

So what is your current stocking as of now? How's everyone getting along? Sorry, there's just a lot to read through!


----------

